# NBA (Friday 13.11.)



## BETarda (Nov 13, 2009)

*Date :14 Nov
Sport: Basketball
Match / Event: NBA (New York - Golden State Warriors)
Market: Asian Handicap
Pick: Knicks -1
Odds: 1.95
Stake: 7
Bookie: Bet365*


I want to bet the Knicks for the second twice in a row and I just can’t believe it myself. Still, they play at home, against one of the only teams that worst than them and we can get them practically at PK odds with the line. GSW are garbage and I’m sorry to break it out to GSW fans that still didn’t know it. I can’t even blame Jackson for that. They have much more problems. I really love Nelson. He really brought a new, fresh style to the league a bit over a decade ago and his teams were a great surprise. Now it feels he tries to re invent himself and fails miserably. Nelson’s system starts and ends with the PG position. He hit the jackpot with Nash and Davis and failed with every other PG (unless I’m forgetting someone). Now he has problems with absence of big guys, after Biedrins, last resemblance of a Center in GSW got injured. He got no true PG. Ellis and Curry playing together in backcourt is a concept that failed and hurt both of them and Maggette left Clippers because he got tired sitting on the bench only to do the same in another city in California. I was too little to see Nelson’s Bucks, but I think that after too many successes with “new things” in GSW (first and second times) and in Dallas, he became to in love with his innovations and tries to do things just to be different. This team doesn’t care right now about basketball. I can even say that they care about everything but basketball. I just can’t see myself stop from fading the Warriors on this road trip, until they trade Jackson for a true PG and than maybe everything will fall in to place (though, knowing Nelson, he will bring a PG and assign him to play the Center position). Knicks have another coach that a bit to in love with himself in my opinion. His focus on offense is great, but his refusal to commit to defense and to use wide roster year after year (just look at Suns bench this year), costs his teams. Today Knicks need this win. They got brutal home schedule and they keep improving lately at home and need it to show sooner rather than later. Knicks did a solid job against the Hawks and I was really upset that I was absolutely right in my analysis capping that game, but lost the bet. I think today they will continue to shoot well and this one can easily be a blow out.


----------

